# Whoa!



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Since suffering DP every time I look at a digital device I mainly see 2:22. CD players, clocks everything. Its been freaking me out for so long - months infact so I decided to scope it out on the net:

http://www.1111angels.com/


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

What about 9/11

LOL.

I think angels have much better things to be doing then to be messing with our clocks.

*Re 14:6,7
6 And I saw another angel flying in midheaven, and he had everlasting good news to declare as glad tidings to those who dwell on the earth, and to every nation and tribe and tongue and people, 7 saying in a loud voice: ?FEAR God and give him glory, because the hour of the judgment by him has arrived, and so worship the One who made the heaven and the earth and sea and fountains of waters.? *

The preaching of the "everlasting good news" is the main focus of what the angels and all of God's servants in heaven and on earth are doing right now.

I don't doubt that angels would have the ability to operate our digital devices but I think that it is very unlikely that they would do this unless they had a very good reason.

Here are two articles you might want to read if you are interested in angels. This information is from the bible.

HOW ANGELS CAN HELP YOU
http://www.watchtower.org/library/w/199 ... cle_02.htm

The Truth About Angels
http://www.watchtower.org/library/w/199 ... cle_02.htm


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

And if you believe in angels then I assume you probably believe in the bible.

According to the bible, many of the angels have become evil and are now misleading the entire earth.

Who Really Rules
the World?

http://www.watchtower.org/library/t22/who_rules.htm

The only one who really knows the full story about all this is God.

If you really want to know whats going on with the angels and the demons then you should look to God for answers.

Daniel 2:47
The king was answering Daniel and saying: ?Truly the God of YOU men is a God of gods and a Lord of kings and a Revealer of secrets, because you were able to reveal this secret.?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I don't know. There is so much pheonomena and belief in the world its hard to know what to use as guidence. So are you saying that the fact that I see these numbers on digital devices 2 or 3 times everyday is an act of evil or just coincidental. Well its never really happened before. Yes I believe in the bible and God.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Not everything is a sign from the Heavens or from the seven layers of Hell  I think that you found that link is cool but that's probably all that it is.

If you think you're noticing something, you will continue to notice such things.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Well I've tried to forget, ignore and not focus on them but I always see these numbers on CD/DVD players, clocks, computers etc. I'm not trying to notice them but it always crops up. All the while. Its not like I sit in front of these devices waiting for them. I just look at them like I'm not in control and I see them straight out.

Maybe I'm crazy. Who knows...


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Not everything is a sign from the Heavens or from the seven layers of Hell Smile I think that you found that link is cool but that's probably all that it is.
> 
> If you think you're noticing something, you will continue to notice such things.


Good point.

jimmyb If you believe in the bible and have some thoughts that it may be the word of God then you should consider some of what the bible says about demons and angels.

This may help you to understand why you should not look to deeply into these kinds of things.

*2 Co 4:3-5
3 If, now, the good news we declare is in fact veiled, it is veiled among those who are perishing, 4 among whom the god of this system of things has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, that the illumination of the glorious good news about the Christ, who is the image of God, might not shine through. 5 For we are preaching, not ourselves, but Christ Jesus as Lord, and ourselves as YOUR slaves for Jesus? sake*

Notice what that says about the god of this system of things blinding the minds of the unbelievers!
The most important work that the angels are taking part in, along with all of God servants is the preaching of that glorious good news about the Christ and about God's Kingdom. The "god" of this system of things is doing everything possible to hinder that preaching work.

I do not see how your digital devices will help you to learn more about the good news about Jesus and God's Kingdom.

Here is something else to keep in mind.

*2 Co 11:14,15
14 And no wonder, for Satan himself keeps transforming himself into an angel of light. 15 It is therefore nothing great if his ministers also keep transforming themselves into ministers of righteousness. But their end shall be according to their works.*

That points out that Satan and the demons are making themselves look like angels of light and so are Satan's human followers. So don't be to quick to jump to conclusions about things regarding angels, demons, Satan or God.

If you are seeking a higher power then their should only be one higher power you should seek out according to the bible.

*Psalms 83:18
That people may know that you, whose name is Jehovah,
You alone are the Most High over all the earth.*

*Zephaniah 2:3
seek Jehovah, all YOU meek ones of the earth, who have practiced His own judicial decision. Seek righteousness, seek meekness. Probably YOU may be concealed in the day of Jehovah?s anger.*

According to the bible, the one whom you should be searching for is Jehovah God and his son whom he sent to this earth to die for our sins.

*John 17:3
This means everlasting life, their taking in knowledge of you, the only true God, and of the one whom you sent forth, Jesus Christ.*

So it does not really matter what is going on with your digital devices. Maybe it is just a coincidence. Maybe it is some demon messing with your mind. Who knows?

I can assure you of one thing though. If any angel was trying to inform you about something then you would not need to wonder about if you were being contacted by an angel of Jehovah or not. You would know. There would be no doubting it. And if that angel did not desire for you to notice its actions then you would be totally unaware of it's actions. Angels do not play games with humans to mislead them or make them confused. 
Their objective is the same for all of God's servants. That is the sanctification of Jehovah's name and declaring the good news of God's Kingdom.

If you want to know more about angels and the activity of angels then I suggest you study the bible with one of God's servants.

The information that the angels want you to have is the information that is provided in the bible. It is their desire just as it is God's desire that all sorts of men come to an accurate knowledge of truth.

*1 Ti 2:3-6
3 This is fine and acceptable in the sight of our Savior, God, 4 whose will is that all sorts of men should be saved and come to an accurate knowledge of truth. 5 For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, a man, Christ Jesus, 6 who gave himself a corresponding ransom for all?[this is] what is to be witnessed to at its own particular times. *

You can only learn that accurate knowledge by studying the bible with God's people. Those people being the people who are actively preaching the good news of God's Kingdom just as God has commanded.

*Mt 24:14
And this good news of the kingdom will be preached in all the inhabited earth for a witness to all the nations; and then the end will come.*

Whatever is going on with your digital devices it does not matter. According to the bible it is not important. What is important is taking in and learning more about the good news of God's Kingdom.

That is the Kingdom that will make Re 21:3,4 a reality.

*3 With that I heard a loud voice from the throne say: ?Look! The tent of God is with mankind, and he will reside with them, and they will be his peoples. And God himself will be with them. 4 And he will wipe out every tear from their eyes, and death will be no more, neither will mourning nor outcry nor pain be anymore. The former things have passed away.?
*

jimmyb to sum up my point.

There is no point in wondering whats going on with your digital devices. 
Everything you want to know about the angels, demons, Satan and Jehovah God is already written down in the bible. And if you want someone to come to your house and help you learn about what the bible teaches then I can arrange that for you. No matter where you live on this earth. I am sure I can arrange for you to have a regular bible study with some of God's servants.

Here is a page where you can make your own arrangements if you want to.

https://watch002.securesites.net/contact/submit.htm

Just type in your info and you should have some of God's servants visit you in a week or two.

You may also want to just pray to God and ask him to send his servants to you. If their is anything that God is going to do for you then it will be helping you to know him better. Jehovah God himself will help you to know the truth about who he is if that is your desire. Pray to God for truth. Pray to him to help you get to know who he really is.

Don't look to your digital devices for answers.

Look toward Jehovah your creator.

*De 10:17
For Jehovah YOUR God is the God of gods and the Lord of lords, the God great, mighty and fear-inspiring, who treats none with partiality nor accepts a bribe,*


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Your absolutely right!

Thanks for your advice! I will pray to god for help with this.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry Jimmy I wanted to post this the other day but my internet wouldn't let me :/

You're not crazy. A similar thing happened to me for a period of almost a year when I was heavily DP'd. Except with me I would see 11:11 on clocks etc. 11 is a number associated with intuition, so it was essentially my subconscious screaming at me to "WAKE UP" and pay attention to my intuitional side. 11:11 also has other specific meanings.

You may have already decided to go with LOSTONE's advice, which is fine. However an alternative should you choose to look into it is to find out what those numbers mean and especially what they mean to you. The universe is trying to tell you something important, so pay attention.

Also, I think you'll find if you try to ignore it that it won't go away and you may find yourself becoming increasingly paranoid about it, so take care.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Ok, I too think that I should pay some attention to these but also seek the aid of god simultaneously.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Jimmyb if you believe in God then I suggest you spend more time reading the bible and praying to God for direction in life.

If you search for God with all your heart as the bible says you should, then eventually you will not be wondering at all about numbers or digital devices. 
As the bible says, you will know the truth and the truth will set you free.


----------

